# When the rivers are high where to start?



## Lukethepainter (Nov 21, 2016)

I've just started float fishing and I'm still learning. I hooked into my first about a month ago. Jumped 5ft in the air with a wild shake. I was instantly hooked. I was hoping to get out today but really the only place I've been is the rocky. It's blown out this morning still from the charts. I was hoping someone could point me towards an area that maybe productive/fishable today. I centerpin and I'm still learning. I would also be up for a tag along if someone needs a partner. Fyi 32 years old construction worker from the Brunswick area willing to go where ever. Just shoot me an email or leave a reply I'll be up pacing. [email protected]


----------



## TheShoreman (Sep 17, 2015)

I saw a post of guys fishing the Chagrin at a park near downtown willoughby yesterday. If it was fishable yesterday should be good today.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

If the river is outside of its normal bank fish the holes outside of the normal banks that fill with water. Like shooting fish in a barrel if they are there and you present something they want.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Been catching on gold and silver nymphs lately. Black and white. Immediate hook ups. I ran out. They get chewed up pretty quick.


----------



## Lukethepainter (Nov 21, 2016)

hailtothethief said:


> View attachment 234335
> 
> Been catching on gold and silver nymphs lately. Black and white. Immediate hook ups. I ran out. They get chewed up pretty quick.


Thank you for the info where did you purchase those ones if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Karran shop in geneva ohio. Cash only not near brunswick but the best shop in ashtabula.


----------



## Lukethepainter (Nov 21, 2016)

hailtothethief said:


> Karran shop in geneva ohio. Cash only not near brunswick but the best shop in ashtabula.


Thanks I will have to make a stop next time I'm out that way. Erie outfitters in sheffield is my fave out this way.


----------



## GrandRiverBassman (Mar 26, 2016)

You could probably, no definitely, teach yourself to tie them in the time it would take to drive from the west side to Bula and back to buy them. You could also tie 100+ for as much as you'd spend on gas too.


----------



## GrandRiverBassman (Mar 26, 2016)

All it is- jig flash feathers.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Erie outfitters prob has them too if you dont want to tie them.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

I definately need to work on my tying skills. Never caught a thing on the ones i tied so went back to buying nymphs after i ran out of egg sacs and wooly buggers.


----------



## Lukethepainter (Nov 21, 2016)

GrandRiverBassman said:


> You could probably, no definitely, teach yourself to tie them in the time it would take to drive from the west side to Bula and back to buy them. You could also tie 100+ for as much as you'd spend on gas too.


Do you have a place you would suggest to pick up a vise and some materials? What materials would I need to make those nymphs?
With the waters warm and bass season not in full swing I have some time to put towards learning to ty my own


----------



## GrandRiverBassman (Mar 26, 2016)

Amazon is cheapest and easiest for a vice but if you're a west sider Erie outfitters is the best brick and mortar store. Show them a pic and they can hand you all the materials. Looks to me like just marabou with a few pieces of flash.


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

Erie outfitters, central basin bait in vermilion, the back packers shop in Sheffield ohio, or chagrin river outfitters on the east side. 
I would highly recommend you buy it from a local shop. We all enjoy the convenience of having them, it's good to support them. Plus side, if you ask them for help, they will teach you how To use the tools, how to ties jigs, hook you up with basics, how to whip finish a jig so it doesn't come unraveled. A lot of cool things you can learn hanging out in them shops and supporting them, and listening to things they have to share. Most all are very eager and willing to help you out! Back packers in Sheffield is an awesome shop to visit if you're just starting out. They have everything you need and every material you'll need.


----------

